# any info>removing front bumpstops and installing front timbrens 09 tundra??



## pancake (Jan 27, 2017)

i just bought a gently used western hts to hang off'n the front of my 09 DC 4x4 sr5 Base model and plan to use it mainly for my own driveway and i will be driving to and from work on some occasions 14 mi round trip with the blade on ..

it was strongly suggested by someone that because of the already low stock sr5 front end ride height i should add a leveling kit to get all plow parts undercarriage/receivers/corners of the blade when angled...and anything else that hangs low when the plow is raised a little higher off the ground for safety and to also to prevent from things getting hung up "high centered" in deep snow 
i already have the leveling kit (i wanted it long before the plow came in the picture) will be installed in the next week or so 

also it was strongly suggested that the front bumpstops be removed and front timbrens be installed to protect against additional bounce when there is some additional iron hangin around out front 

the question is HAS ANYONE INSTALLED THESE IN THE FRONT SUSPENSION.....and if so CAN ANYONE GIVE ME SOME MORE INFO ON WHAT STEPS ARE INVOLVED AND ANY INSTALL PICS OR EVEN PICS OF FRONT TIMBRENS ALREADY IN SERVICE??

Thanks in advance


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

I have them installed in the front of my 13' Crewmax for my plow. Ordered them online, raise the front of the truck, pull off front tires, simply remove the stock ones with a pair of channel locks (unthread) and install the Timbrens as instructions describe which is essentially just installing the bolt supplied with the Timbren in the same location you pulled the factory bumpstop from. The truck will handle the HTS plow no problem and will sag minimally with your leveling kit and Timbrens installed. - Good Luck
https://www.etrailer.com/Vehicle-Suspension/Toyota/Tundra/Timbren/TTOFTUN4.html


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Very easy to install, Jack it up letting the arms hang. Put a dab of loctite on the hardware.


----------



## pancake (Jan 27, 2017)

gd8boltman said:


> I have them installed in the front of my 13' Crewmax for my plow. Ordered them online, raise the front of the truck, pull off front tires, simply remove the stock ones with a pair of channel locks (unthread) and install the Timbrens as instructions describe which is essentially just installing the bolt supplied with the Timbren in the same location you pulled the factory bumpstop from. The truck will handle the HTS plow no problem and will sag minimally with your leveling kit and Timbrens installed. - Good Luck
> https://www.etrailer.com/Vehicle-Suspension/Toyota/Tundra/Timbren/TTOFTUN4.html


thanks for the fast reply so it is to my understanding that the factory bump stops have a male threaded stud attached to them that comes out of the suspension with the bump stop...

And if I remember correctly yesterday when I was rolling around the floor under the truck with the plow frame I think each side might have to bump stops on each control arm so does the kit for this application come with two timbrens for both locations at each control arm

and most importantly would you mind snapping a picture or two of your vehicle with them installed just to help my brain process the info on what it should look like when done


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

It's a piece of cake >Pancake Thumbs Up


----------



## pancake (Jan 27, 2017)

Just to clarify these buggers are meant to be counterclockwise turn for removal right they are not some kind of reverse thread design are they???

Because this load of crap just escalated quickly


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Looks like rot took over, it should be reg. thread ? Not easy now u need to drill out center start w/ small bits first find out thread size and tap new threads. Small drill or angle drill helps. To start other side use a torch heat help will loosen. Spray PB blaster, tap w/ hammer turn?... Have several 's in frig. good luck !!


----------



## pancake (Jan 27, 2017)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Looks like rot took over, it should be reg. thread ? Not easy now u need to drill out center start w/ small bits first find out thread size and tap new threads. Small drill or angle drill helps. To start other side use a torch heat help will loosen. Spray PB blaster, tap w/ hammer turn?... Have several 's in frig. good luck !!


yeah I will be making an appointment at one of the local shops I work with to get a few other things addressed I decided to not touch the other side bump stop and let them go at it with the heat because I do not have torches at home... And yes I did give the thought to a right angle drill and a easy out bolt extractor I might take a whack at that tomorrow morning if I can borrow a right angle drill somewhere that is something that is also not in my collection and would not get too much use if I owned one


----------



## pancake (Jan 27, 2017)

If OEM NUT is damaged use supplied fastener number 3 does that mean it is directing me to drill a hole in the lower control arm where there was never a hole before and bolt the timbren to the bottom control arm and forget about the broken bolt up top???


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

pancake said:


> If OEM NUT is damaged use supplied fastener number 3 does that mean it is directing me to drill a hole in the lower control arm where there was never a hole before and bolt the timbren to the bottom control arm and forget about the broken bolt up top???


That's how I interpret the instructions you show.

The direction of the oem threads should be the same as the direction of the threads on the new ones I would assume, in which case just look at the threads on the new one.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Correct there saying flip around an drill out bottom attach nut. But it be opposite from other side, If that one comes off easy ? I thought the bump stops should always be attached to the upper control arm ? I would start other side
w/heat + kept both sides the same.


----------

